# Adidas Soccer Numbers



## Starfire (May 16, 2007)

I am a Screen Printer about to make the leap into Heat pressing numbers. I am wondering if anyone knows a good source for the 8" Adidas soccer style numbers. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of the plastisol transfer companies carry them. Try www.transferexpress.com


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Are you reffering to these numbers??

First one is the Adidas 4 line characters its not really a font. Inwhich I believe you need permission from Adidas to use.

The second is a 3 lined adidas styled font that I created so I did not have any licenseing problems..Nubers are similiar not exact and are three lines rather than four.

Also the mexcellent font has a very similar syle as the adidas.

If you have illustrator or another art program you can easily create somthing similar.

I created mine in illustrator and are now vector art and cut ready for my roland vinyl cutter.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

yea, www.transferexpress.com has something like that


----------



## Krisbe (Nov 3, 2009)

You can purchase the official on field adidas numbers from Uni-Sport. Uni-Sport
They have the exclusive rights for all adidas numbers among other official soccer names and numbers.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I called uni-sport today and they had really decsent prices on those adidas numbers along with other style numbers. 

^^^^^^THANKS^^^^


----------



## joinerbrad (Sep 13, 2010)

could you pls send me the font that you designed ????


----------



## joinerbrad (Sep 13, 2010)

sorry new on here??? can you pls send me your design???


vipgraphx said:


> Are you reffering to these numbers??
> 
> First one is the Adidas 4 line characters its not really a font. Inwhich I believe you need permission from Adidas to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

joinerbrad said:


> sorry new on here??? can you pls send me your design???


not that we aren't here to help but you can ask how you did it or where can i find it but:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t93361.html#post547755


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You can try here... Free athletic fonts - FontSpace


----------

